# Help with water spray timer Please



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I need a timer that will activate a water valve connected to a garden hose for 10seconds once per hour. It needs to have a light sensor so that it will only operate during the daylight hours and turn off in the dark. Thanks.

I have looked at many lawn sprinkler timers but have not found one that will do the 10 seconds every hour. Most will only do once cyle per day for a minimum of 1 minute. Way too long. I want to build an intermittent mist set up to grow a garden of VOODOO bulbs for my haunt.:devil:


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like you'd be looking for an 'interval timer with relay' (google) You should be able to find one with a suitable interval (ie one second to at least one hour). If you coupled that with a dusk/dawn switch, that should get you the operation you need.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

If you fancy getting into picaxe stuff, Steve/halstaff has recently built a pir activated controller based on my vlc board. Replace the pir with an ldr and a small code change and you would be done


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Fritz you beat me too it. With a microcontroller and time combination that you want can be easily programmed into the chip. The Picaxe is very easy to use and get started with. These things can take your projects in direction you would never have though of before.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The answer is PICAXE - now it's just a matter of asking the question!

lol


----------

